

Show HN: Announcing Codenvy Factory - tyler-codenvy
http://blog.codenvy.com/announcing-codenvy-factory-instant-demand-ide/

======
wtpiu
what the heck is cod envy?

~~~
tyler-codenvy
Codenvy is a cloud IDE. We let you code, build, test, deploy and share all in
the cloud. We use Factories to create on-demand, customizable workspaces for
project types. We have solutions for developers, teams, enterprises, ISVs, and
publishers. www.codenvy.com.

